# Wild turkeys



## hiveranno (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure there are some laws against catching a turkey without a license, but the most easy and simple method involves a 50 gallon drum. Without a gun or traps of course. Not that I carry one with me but they are everywhere along the rails where I am at. So are the birds. I go to the evators that process corn and get a bag full..

Bait the drum with some corn sitting on top with the bottom up. Sprinkle alittle corn around the base so they get the heads up.. Check on it every day and add corn when needed. Do this everyday for 3 or 4 days, and on the 5th day flip the drum around. The turkey won't be able to see the new opening and will flop right in. Not having enough space to spread its wings will keep it there till you next check on the trap.

Another method is with an old bed spring. This works alittle too good.. Drag out the old metal bed spring where you seen turkeys chilln.. Throw in some corn in the bed spring. The turkeys will try and eat the corn and get stuck in the springs. Watch out for the spurs on their feet as they will mess you up. Keep in mind that these methods are illegal. But when the chips are down and the belly is rumbling, there is more then a meal. The feathers are cool. The bones are mostly hollow for the projects. The feet and spurs are wicked and the males have a cool beard. 

If you don't have the grain elevators near, outdoor stores sell cracked deer feed corn for like 3$ a huge bag. Well worth it. And if your really bored I can show u how to make hooch from the corn..


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 20, 2013)

...where the hell are you from that 50 gallon drums are common place near railroad tracks?


----------



## hiveranno (Apr 20, 2013)

Wisconsin/Minnesota seems like they are everywhere. I used to stash stuff in them is how I first seen this. Corn dragged out by the tree rats and munched on top. Turkeys come around for whatever is laying around and dinner is served.. Maybe the barrels are not "everywhere" but seem to be. Rail crew picking up the scrap metal or whatever..


----------

